# pipe bursting okc



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a sewer replacement in OKC we did yesterday. We would have finished but we have to wait for the city's line maintenance department to repair the broken main.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That looks like some good digging right there. Fun times.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Used a track hoe for the holes. Ground was dry and hard as granite.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats with the compression coupling?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

How do you know the pipe is on grade when pipebursting. I replaced one last week that had a 1' belly about 15' long. Would it just follow the existing line?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ron said:


> Whats with the compression coupling?


Ya, that's an interesting looking fitting. I see three more in the other pic too. Slip couplings? Could come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

futz said:


> Ya, that's an interesting looking fitting. I see three more in the other pic too. Slip couplings? Could come in handy sometimes.


Job security looks like to me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Figured that question would hit pretty quick. Several years ago when I first got involved in pipe bursting I tried to glean as much as I could from others that had been doing it. A common problem is caused by the higher coefficient rating of HDPE as compared to PVC. I was told by several different contractors in different parts of the country that they had experienced HDPE pulling out of Fernco adapters after the pipe cooled of in the ground out of the sun.

Often pipe bursting is done in situations where digging is a problem. I certainly didn't want to dig it twice. After looking at many different options, the compression coupling seemed to be the best balance of cost and ease of installation while allowing for way more movement than would be needed. We had a little bit of a learning curve with the inspectors but after researching, they too agreed it was a good idea. In the winter and on shorter lines it is not nearly as important but we use them on all HDPE as a fail safe.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

slickrick said:


> How do you know the pipe is on grade when pipebursting. I replaced one last week that had a 1' belly about 15' long. Would it just follow the existing line?


We camera/trace/locate depth of every line before bursting to determine whether or not there are grade issues. The burst will pull the line straight out of the belly but over time it is feasible that it will go back down. We try to hold generally to a 2" to 10' rule. If there is more than 2" of water over a span longer than 10' then we dig it up. Pipe bursting is like everything else, it more important to know when not to do it. With serious grade issues, get a shovel ready.

There is a proposed method of dealing with a long belly but I have not personally tried it. Maybe someday if the conditions warrant it.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ron said:


> Whats with the compression coupling?


It looks like a pvc version of a dresser coupling.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jjbex said:


> It looks like a pvc version of a dresser coupling.


Exactly...We use them on all HDPE installs.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Was introduced to that technology when I went to Louisville. Been fascinated with it since. I am in the process of considering it, due mostly to the fact that I can't afford the equipment yet, but that is not to say in several years I would not do it. To my knowledge there is only one company that can do it, in a 50 mile radius. 

Still no reason to not look to the future. 

What if you don't mind is an price comparison with a traditional dig? I mean, your still digging wholes, and then the mess in basements.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair question Indie.

Dollar for dollar sometimes there isn't much difference at all. Often the time you save on the cleanup end of the job is offset by the increase in time on the setup and the pulling of the pipe. And not to mention the cost of providing the equipment and associated maintenance. The upside is the finish for the client.

Landlords couldn't care less about the finished look of the yard. Owners that occupy their houses view it differently.

On this particular job we were within a couple hundred dollars of a conventional bid. (We were a little higher). On the other hand, the basement job featured on our facebook page was $20,000 less than the next closest bid. All depends on the job.

It isn't necessarily the gravy that the equipment sellers would have you believe. No more than having your own back hoe makes you rich digging holes.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Great looking job there John, hope we can pull off the basement job. I'd like to see how his stuff works in person.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Me too Will. Hopefully the GC will see wisdom. Dollar for dollar he really doesn't have a better option. I sure hope he doesn't eliminate their basement drain. That would really not be nice.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

John, 

What type of pex do you use for water line replacements?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> What type of pex do you use for water line replacements?


Usually Dura-Pex. Sometimes Vanguard Canpex. I've never seen any brand of pex fail under normal working conditions so I'm not sure brand matters.


----------

